# Your favorite album artwork?



## DarkWolfXV (Nov 28, 2012)

So, whats your favorite album artwork? You dont have to even like the album, just the artwork.
Here, Blapshemy Made Flesh, i love the album too, the artwork has something cold in it, yet beautiful.


----------



## Al NiCotin (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## DLG (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## revclay (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Blake1970 (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 28, 2012)

Baroness.


----------



## lemeker (Nov 28, 2012)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## thrsher (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## mwcarl (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Zado (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Underworld (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Brodessa (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## TIBrent (Nov 28, 2012)

Machines - art by Forefathers Group




Sikth - art by Cult loves you




Ivoryline - art by Invisible Creature




Project 86 - art by Invisible Creature




Sloth - art by P.R. Brown




Underoath - art by Asterik Studio




Misery Signals - art by Sons of Nero




just a few, but as modest as some of these may seem, the packaging reveals something much greater.
-Brent


----------



## Arsenal12 (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Rojne (Nov 28, 2012)

One of my favorites..


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 28, 2012)

thrsher said:


>



Who is this by? Band and artist.


----------



## Lagtastic (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 28, 2012)

And this one, I can just stare at for days


----------



## Opion (Nov 28, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Who is this by? Band and artist.




Suffocation, "Souls to Deny".


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 28, 2012)

One of our own members. Love this cover.


----------



## Bauer91 (Nov 28, 2012)

Off the top of my head:


----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 28, 2012)

I love Esao Andrews:









Also, fucking Giger's Emerson, Lake and Palmer cover:









And though I detest Danzig, Giger's art for HOW THE GODS KILL was beautiful:













But my favorite, hands down, is Ryohei-Hase's album cover for some shitty Japanese band named L'Arc-en-Ciel:


----------



## Arsenal12 (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## kung_fu (Nov 28, 2012)

^^^
or anything else by Mati Klarwein


----------



## gunch (Nov 28, 2012)

thrsher beat me to it


----------



## Mordacain (Nov 28, 2012)

Pretty much everything by Storm Thorgerson & Hipgnosis:


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 28, 2012)

[/img]


----------



## teamSKDM (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## TristanTTN (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 28, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Who is this by? Band and artist.



Dan Seagrave, master of death metal covers. 

Also, my favorite coincidentally.........


----------



## Sofos (Nov 28, 2012)

Sunn O))) - Monoliths&Dimensions


----------



## CrownofWorms (Nov 28, 2012)

Delete


----------



## Riffer (Nov 28, 2012)

Some of mine off the top of my head.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 28, 2012)

Not even a fan of this album (From Mars To Sirius) but I love the artwork so much I'm thinking about getting it tatted on me.


----------



## wespaul (Nov 28, 2012)

@ the people posting 8 album covers as their "favorite"

Mine is:






I bought this album back in 2004, I think. Never heard of them before that. One of the few times I bought an album strictly because I thought the artwork looked cool. They eventually became my favorite band. Also snagged the full size promo poster of this on eBay recently, which I will have professionally framed once it comes in.

It's just so awesome. I fucking love it.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 28, 2012)

wespaul said:


> @ the people posting 8 album covers as their "favorite"


----------



## Mordacain (Nov 28, 2012)

wespaul said:


> @ the people posting 8 album covers as their "favorite"



Not to be "that guy" but the OP's opening statement:



DarkWolfXV said:


> So, whats your favorite album artwork?



does not indicate plural or singular 

When talking about something like artwork, it is plural by its nature and requires additional context to set expectation for plural or singular usage.


----------



## indrangelion (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## StevenC (Nov 28, 2012)

It's hard to find a good version of this, but how hasn't it been posted? The lack of Roger Dean in a thread about album artwork is disturbing.


----------



## jaketheripper (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Arsenal12 (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## decypher (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## blaaargh (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## CrownofWorms (Nov 28, 2012)

I think this goes against the TOS of this site. This is eye porn


----------



## Mukersman (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Dooky (Nov 28, 2012)

How has this not been posted yet?


----------



## wespaul (Nov 28, 2012)

Mordacain said:


> When talking about something like artwork, it is plural by its nature and requires additional context to set expectation for plural or singular usage.



I dunno. Even in context, it sounds like it was meant for singular usage. Especially since the person only posted a picture of one album, too.


----------



## ilyti (Nov 28, 2012)

I have these up on my wall:
















If I could find this anywhere, I'd put that up too:





Not sure if this is the BEST album cover of all time, or the WORST. But it's one or the other.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 28, 2012)

I was wondering if someone would actually dare posting a Stryper album


----------



## espman (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 29, 2012)

Everything by Alex Grey:





















Also everything by Brent Elliot White:


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 29, 2012)

The bled found in the flood. I think it is pretty cool.





Gotta love it.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Blake1970 (Nov 29, 2012)

Obituary - The End Complete


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Jazzamatazz (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## MikeH (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## TheBloodstained (Nov 29, 2012)

Uneven Structure - Februus






Absolutely beautiful artwork and one of my favorite ever album


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 29, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> But my favorite, hands down, is Ryohei-Hase's album cover for some shitty Japanese band named L'Arc-en-Ciel:



Okay, for this artwork, and for L'Arc En Ciel you fucking win my friend.


----------



## thrsher (Nov 29, 2012)

seagrave has been selling a bunch of original render/concept works in the past months. i picked up a bunch of them. ive bought at least 15 of his prints from his site

www.danseagrave.com


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Nov 29, 2012)

I find most album artwork bad tbh, so much of the covers seem like they're something obligatory.. maybe it's just that my tastes don't meet with the artists' though. Alcest and Dominia I've actually picked up based only on the album covers, which just goes to show the power of awesome/fitting album art.


























This is awesome too, even though I was never fan of the band.


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 29, 2012)

Don't have the pictures, but
From mars to sirius - gojira
10,000 days - tool (3D cardboard with separate viewing glasses?!)


----------



## GrotesqueCarcass (Nov 29, 2012)

Just look at that, thats ....in' hell, and you love it.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## wankerness (Dec 1, 2012)

There are a few awesome posts in this thread that are full of stuff I've never seen before and can't even recognize unless I do an image search. Things that come to mind for me instantly are Mastodon - Leviathan (someone already posted this, it rules) and some of the old Smashing Pumpkins albums. I think my favorite from them is the Tonight, Tonight single. 




Ulver's first two albums are gorgeous, imo. Really love the art style and it matches the music really well.









I think Opeth's Heritage is so ridiculous that it's funny. It made me want to hear the album when I previously had no interest. I guess that makes it good artwork? I think their earliest albums had pretty good artwork too, I noticed morningrise was already posted. Orchid was striking just for the content, and I think MAYH is one of the most appropriate for the "evul forest of DETH" pictures when you consider the sound of it and the lyrics.


----------



## Blasphemer (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Force (Dec 1, 2012)

Anything by


----------



## wlfers (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't think I saw this yet.....


----------



## kyle-johnston (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## canuck brian (Dec 1, 2012)

I've always thought this was one of the most brutal covers.






Also thought the new Job for a Cowboy album cover could double as a Magic the Gathering card.


----------



## skarz (Dec 1, 2012)

Old french hip hop LP by Mode2 (Graffiti artist)


----------



## Force (Dec 2, 2012)

piggins411 said:


> ^ Even this one?
> 
> EDIT: Mine was to Force



I suppose that would be an exception. I like the concept & the colours but the rendering is awful. Bring back Derek Riggs.


----------



## s4tch (Dec 2, 2012)

...and I don't really like the cover itself, but this artwork is magnificent:





Cygnus-X1.Net - A Tribute to Rush - Image Database: Album: Clockwork Angels


----------



## Arsenal12 (Dec 2, 2012)

one of the best gatefolds ever, imho... ZZTop - Tres Hombres


----------



## Pablo Zuta (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Pablo Zuta (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Pablo Zuta (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 2, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> But my favorite, hands down, is Ryohei-Hase's album cover for some shitty Japanese band named L'Arc-en-Ciel:


 
 Dude, I love L'Arc En Ciel (to be expected I guess ) And THAT particular single ruled hard. 



You know what, I'm gonna rep you anyway because Ryohei Hase's artwork AND the song rules.


----------



## Artilectband (Dec 2, 2012)

Damn some of these covers look amazing.


----------



## Watty (Dec 2, 2012)

^ Lol.

And anything Baizley's done is pretty good by me; got a few of his album arts framed and hanging.


----------



## shadowlife (Dec 2, 2012)

Epic thread.


----------



## orby (Dec 3, 2012)

no album artwork has ever featured enough teeth to satisfy me. unless there are at least 70 visible teeth on the album cover there is no way in hell I am going to listen to your music. put in a little effort for christ's sake. no teeth no way, that's what I say.


----------



## Arsenal12 (Dec 3, 2012)

even though its only a few months old and DL only, i kinda dig this


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 3, 2012)

Pablo Zuta said:


>



I was gonna post this.

Creepy drawing from the 1800's? YES!


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## The Somberlain (Dec 3, 2012)

So iconic:


----------



## MFB (Dec 3, 2012)

99% certain it's this guy right here


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Dec 3, 2012)

MFB said:


> 99% certain it's this guy right here


IMO its bland and atrocious.
But its just me.


----------



## The Beard (Mar 9, 2013)

I've always loved just looking at album artwork, and a lot of the time, the artwork is what drives me to check out an album. Like for instance, this is what drove me to check out Spawn of Possession and became one of my favorite album covers:






Also, even though I'm not much of a fan of the band, I really like The Red Chord's "Clients" album cover:






What're your favorite album covers?


----------



## Enter Paradox (Mar 9, 2013)

absolutely this one






and


----------



## DrZoidberg (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm not really a fan of the band, but I really like this.


----------



## TIBrent (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey just a heads up guys.
Your favorite album artwork thread
Love the topic, but one exists.


----------



## DXL (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 9, 2013)

Bumping this thread for more artwork!

I agree with a lot that's already been mentioned also this:






There are many more I can't remember right now but that one I'd love to have in poster form...preferably huge posters.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 9, 2013)

TIBrent said:


> Hey just a heads up guys.
> Your favorite album artwork thread
> Love the topic, but one exists.


Bumped it to the front page with some Crinn love.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 9, 2013)

Some of my personal favorites:































Dance Gavin Dance always has sweet artwork:


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 9, 2013)

Aside from these....my other favs have been given. Maiden - Somewhere in Time, the ELP album done by Giger, etc


----------



## nostealbucket (Mar 9, 2013)

(^ Tangaroa- One Hand For The Knife, One Hand For The Throat)


----------



## wankerness (Mar 9, 2013)

That cattle decapitation cover is hilarious, I love those guys despite their music.


----------



## Floppystrings (Mar 10, 2013)

I always thought this was pretty cool.


----------



## BMU (Mar 10, 2013)

Incurso +1. Amazing cover, amazing album.

No one for Heartwork? Surely I merely overlooked it in the thread:


----------



## Basti (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## The Omega Cluster (Mar 10, 2013)

I hope they all will resize


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 10, 2013)

^What band/genre is that second one?


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Mar 11, 2013)

spawnofthesith said:


> ^What band/genre is that second one?



Wavves - King of the Beach, its kind of like surf rock, its a super solid record.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 11, 2013)

(Jef Bertel's is insanely talented at drawing & painting)












(This album cover has so much relativity to the songs)





My friend and co-guitarist (Derek Corzine) designed this artwork and it's pretty sick!
You can download this album for free! Death Metal Band - Syringe. Former Life Departure | Syringe


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Mar 12, 2013)

Always reminds me of Wall-e going metalhead.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 12, 2013)

levijaymz said:


>


Whoa! amazing!

Is that a screen shot from Elder Scrolls VI?? wow


----------



## Emil357 (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## isispelican (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## linchpin (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 13, 2013)

The Omega Cluster said:


>



Love pretty much all of Yes' artwork as well...almost sadface I forgot to include it


----------



## Underworld (Mar 13, 2013)




----------

